# Review BenQ XL2411Z



## jack56 (4. April 2014)

Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Review zum genannten Monitor schreiben.

Zum Aussehen es ist sehr schlicht und einfach gehalten und fällt daher beim Spielen gar nicht auf bzw. stört nicht.

Das Licht der Monitor-LED ist sehr angenehm, AN-grün AUS-orange und leuchtet nur leicht.

Die Bedienelemente sind gut zu erreichen und mit ihnen lässt sich gemütlich alles im OSD einstellen.

Zum Bild, es ist brillant, ich habe sämtliche Bildmodi getestet. 
Standard ist für alles mögliche geeignet. 
Film getestet mit Star Trek: Into Darkness bombastisch, gestochen scharfe Bilder und super Farben. 
Foto, so habe ich die Bilder zuvor noch nie gesehen, auch gestochen scharf und super Farben.
Nun kommen wir zu den drei Bildmodis FPS1, FPS2 und RTS welche sich durch andere Presets ersetzen lassen.
FPS1 ist bei mir momentan mit einem CS:GO Preset belegt, FPS2 mit einem D3 Preset und RTS mit einem BF3 Preset(hoffe es kommt noch ein BF4-Preset) belegt.
Dazu kann ich noch sämtliche Einstellungen selber vornehmen und das ganze im Spieler-Profil 1, 2 oder 3 abspeichern.
Besser geht es nicht ich habe für alle meine Medien optimale Einstellungen und ein fantastisches Bild.

Der BlackEqualizer ist einzigartig und gut zu gebrauchen, jedoch verpixeln dabei manche Videosequenzen.

Den Motion Blur Reduction-Mode habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht getestet, aber das hat ja die PCGH-Redaktion schon gemacht. 
Es funktioniert und es bringt tatsächlich etwas, allerdings muss man dafür ein flackerndes Bild in Kauf nehmen, soweit ich weiß.

Der 144Hz Modus ist klasse, bringt einen Vorteil in jedem Spiel, natürlich braucht man auch Hardware die diese 144Hz bewerkstelligen kann.

Es muss jedoch gesagt werden das dieser Monitor ein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Counterstrike Reihe legt, wenn man dieses Spiel nicht spielt, könnte es für den ein oder anderen ein Fehlkauf sein.
Jedoch kann man die voreingestellten Counter Strike-Presets auch durch andere ersetzen, wenn man gar kein CS spielt. Muss jeder für sich wissen, würde ich sagen.


Ich habe mir bei dem Review keine großartige Mühe gegeben und im Prinzip weiss ich auch garnicht wie man sowas macht.
Ihr könnt mir helfen den Beitrag zu verbessern, indem ich alles was ihr noch wissen wollt hinzufüge und gegebenfalls noch das Format des ganzen ändere.


----------



## maydNNN (4. April 2014)

kleiner refresh des XL2411T. 
selbst wenn man kein CS spielt: definitiv kein fehlkauf


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. April 2014)

Jop geb ich dir recht die leute sollten mal von dem aberglauben weg kommen.
144hz bringen überall was und da brauch ich keine 144FPS zu haben um nen spürbaren unterschied zu merken in Games schon allein Animation sind sowas von flüssig.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. April 2014)

Nen Vergleichstest zwischen den XL2411Z und den XL2420Z wären schön 

Oder heute den Eizo FG2421 nochmal testen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Nen Vergleichstest zwischen den XL2411Z und den XL2420Z wären schön
> 
> Oder heute den Eizo FG2421 nochmal testen


 
Also der Eizo ist ganz schön gefallen im Preis seh ich grad von 500€ auf 380€.
Kannst ja nochmal testen un berichtenxD
Oh sehe  grad ist nur Heute.


----------



## jack56 (8. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Nen Vergleichstest zwischen den XL2411Z und den XL2420Z wären schön



Ja könnte ich jetzt machen, hatte den 11Z einen Monat in Betrieb und habe ihn jetzt gegen den 20Z getauscht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. April 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> Ja könnte ich jetzt machen, hatte den 11Z einen Monat in Betrieb und habe ihn jetzt gegen den 20Z getauscht.


 
Dann mal los  weswegen hast du getauscht?


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. April 2014)

Ist der 11Z nicht identisch mit dem 20Z nur ohne den ganzen schnick Schnack ? Der 11T war ja auch der gleiche wie der 20T REV 2.0

Ich hab aber mal eine andere frage. 


Ich lese oft das man Profile beim 2411Z einstellen kann. Kann man das auch durch ein Firmware update beim 2411T machen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?. Ich hatte schon einmal gelesen das man verschiedene Gaming Profile irgendwo runterlauden kann jedoch weiß ich nicht ob es auch bei meinem geht.


----------



## borderkill666 (9. April 2014)

Über die BenQ Gaming Website kannst du die laden


----------

